# Show Us Your Vehicles (cars, trucks etc)



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

For me, cars, trucks, buses etc are just as vital a part of the scenery as the trains and buildings, vegetation ect. 

Post your favorites in their natural surroundings. 

I'll start off with these

Greyhound GMC Scenicruiser








1961 Chrysler 300 Convertible


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Here's a few on (and off) my layout.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Be helpful to know what scale your in. I'd love to know where you got the scenicruiser. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

vette-kid said:


> Be helpful to know what scale your in. I'd love to know where you got the scenicruiser.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


HO scale for me. Actually found the Scenicruiser on hobbylinc.com about 2 years ago. Sadly that model is discontinued.


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

'53 Ford Customline wagon.








1960 Ford F-150








International Metro mail van and the 1966 Batmobile


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That HO Greyhound Scenic Cruiser was made by Classic Metal Works (CMT) a few years ago, but can still be found on eBay......it was also released in the Greyhound “Pepsi” paint scheme....


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

Stumpy said:


>


Beautiful details! 

Where did you get your motorcycles?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Stumpy’s Mack dump truck dumping its load is excellent. I might just try to copy it.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you!

The motorcycle w/sidecar is from Prieser (PN: 10565)


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

Those shots look amazing Stumpy! Heres a horrible picture of a Mini Metals 1941 Chevy wrecker, excuse the sloppy look of everything, this part of the layout still needs plenty of work and hasn't got the background put in yet.


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

'57 Chevy Nomad with cranky old man yelling at pesky kids to get off his lawn










'62 Chevy Impala and VW Beetle


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

'61 Caddy DeVille


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

“57 Chevy Nomad with cranky old man yelling at pesky kids to get off his lawn“

Shouldn't that cranky old man have a 1972 Gran Torino?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Curses. That 62 Impala made me realize I needed something like that. Went to American Excellence. Got a 63 Impala and 4 other items in 1/43. Lowered my Paypal balance by $78.


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

Lehigh74 said:


> Curses. That 62 Impala made me realize I needed something like that. Went to American Excellence. Got a 63 Impala and 4 other items in 1/43. Lowered my Paypal balance by $78.


Glad I could be of service.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The only two vehicles on the layout if you don't count the mounted Polizei.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The cars at the gas station are S scale 1/64
'57 Ford getting gas and a '57 Chevy in the bay.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Great vehicles everyone, thanks for posting.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Forgive my photography skills and lack of layout, I don't really have one yet. Just got track down last week.

As the screen name implies,I'm a Corvette fan. I plan to have a richfield filling station to go with these.

The auto rack is a Fliescmann and the cars came with it. They are a little out of scale I think and not high quality. But they are neat, none the less. 










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> Forgive my photography skills and lack of layout, I don't really have one yet. Just got track down last week.


We can't all be Ansel Adams with the camera. Similarly, we don't all have layouts to shoot great shots from. I'm actually building a shelf layout and just getting ready to lay down the second group of tracks today, so it's going to be a long time before I have any scenery. We work with what we have.


----------



## Cosmo706 (Mar 13, 2017)

Okay, (second try) here's all I could find that are postable....


----------



## Flyer4ever (Mar 26, 2017)

mopac said:


> The cars at the gas station are S scale 1/64
> '57 Ford getting gas and a '57 Chevy in the bay.
> 
> View attachment 544720





mopac said:


> The cars at the gas station are S scale 1/64
> '57 Ford getting gas and a '57 Chevy in the


Hey MoPac, look familiar? Same garage, different cars: ‘54 Mercury covert., ‘53 Chevy Suburban (hood up), ‘58 Chevy Apache, ‘41 Willys, ‘57 Chevy Wagon, etc....fun stuff!
My 50’s American Flyer layout, Dennis
IMG_0630.HEIC


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Dennis, would love to see your pic. I can not see it. I don't know how many posts you need for pics to show.
I thought it was 5. You have 5 now. Try to show pic again. Thanks. I think the GreenLight gas station is nice.


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

No autos on my







layout


----------



## Flyer4ever (Mar 26, 2017)

mopac said:


> Dennis, would love to see your pic. I can not see it. I don't know how many posts you need for pics to show.
> I thought it was 5. You have 5 now. Try to show pic again. Thanks. I think the GreenLight gas station is nice.


Hope this works...Dennis













View attachment 544720

[/QUOTE]


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

'65 Chevy pickup with Bell Telephone markings


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Here are a couple of videos of downtown lately. Also it will be a couple of months before the new version of my country highway is done, so the big rigs can really move as they should.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

Today's additions, a '63 Corvair and VW Hippie Van or "Magic Bus"


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

Ma


Lee Willis said:


> Here are a couple of videos of downtown lately. Also it will be a couple of months before the new version of my country highway is done, so the big rigs can really move as they should.


Amazing!!!! How do you get the vehicles to travel?


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

Today's arrival, a '67 Jeep Wagoneer for the rangers.


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

Couple of new ones today


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh, I like that bear!!!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I picked these up at a thrift store last week for $2.99. The Ferrari and the Jag have a little play wear. The Bugatti has a LOT. The Chevy is pristine and pretty nice aside from the oversize rockets on the hood..


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Lehigh74 said:


> I picked these up at a thrift store last week for $2.99. The Ferrari and the Jag have a little play wear. The Bugatti has a LOT. The Chevy is pristine and pretty nice aside from the oversize rockets on the hood..
> 
> View attachment 546056


Holy crap, I need to start checking the thrift store! 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

New additions arrived yesterday, 3 motorcycles, a 1964 Dodge A-100 van and a 1960 Ford F500 delivery truck in Iron City Beer livery.


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

1957 Plymouth Suburban


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

An uncle had one of those circa late 70's. Wasn't much to look at until you raised the hood. It was a real sleeper. Us kids called it the "lead sled".


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

KG Bird said:


> 1957 Plymouth Suburban
> 
> View attachment 548335


Love it!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

Arrived yesterday

'55 Buick Century taxi









'67 Ford Galaxie state police car


----------

